# Feeling of pressure in lower abdomen



## Ol1vertwist

Recently I have been getting this 'Heavy' feeling in my lower abdomen - it feels like pressure on my bladder but doesn't go when I go to the toilet. It also feels uncomfortable getting up out of bed and not many of my maternity trousers or leggins feel comfortable anymore even tho they are plenty big enough.

Anyone else getting this?

I have a big scar from an appendix operation when I was younger so I think that has effected my lower abdominal muscles -think I might get a Bump support belt.


----------



## Ministeff

i think its jsut the baby on your bladdeer i somtimes get it and i got told its the baby lieing on the bladder hun x


----------



## Bella1002

YES! I wasn't sure exactly how to describe it but when I read your post I was like, "Omgosh that's what's happening to me!"

It's exactly as you said. My clothes aren't comfortable either and, like you said, they are the right size. One other thing I noticed yesterday is that it was very uncomfortable bending over. I went to pick up a towel I had dropped and noticed that it just felt like so much pressure there, like I was squeeshing a big ball when my waste was bent!

I know people keep saying that's the baby on the bladder; I guess I just never thought it would feel *quite* like that. I just always thought it would make me have to use the bathroom a lot, but I wasn't expecting this other stuff!!

One other thing it could be... my doctor told me that as the baby goes through growth spurts, and the uterus grows along with it, everything is expanding. Organs are moving around, etc. So it makes sense that there would be a very full, pressurized feeling at times.

Just letting you know you're not alone!


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Thanks ladies - just seen these replies.

The more I think about it the more I believe it's Braxton Hicks contractions, as apparently they occur all the way through the pregnancy. I have bought a bump support to wear now, but have not needed it as the pressure feeling is not so bad now.


----------



## xdxxtx

I had this at 15 weeks, but I asked my MW about it. She said it was because the baby was growing and the uterus hadn't moved up enough yet. As the uterus moves up, it takes the pressure off of your pelvis/bladder area. However, sometimes your baby has growth spurts before the uterus does, and you should expect to get this at random times throughout the second and third trimesters. She was right. It went away after just a few days, and I haven't had it since then, but I'm expecting a nice big growth spurt again soon.


----------

